# Navigation Question



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Obviously the Tesla nav. system memorizes your home address. However, we have moved. How do we get rid of the old address, and add the new one? This has me scratching my head.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

Here ya go:


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Dogwhistle,
I can't thank you enough. I checked pp 95-96 in the OM, but didn't see the info you sent. What is that source so that maybe I can find the answer to my next question?

BTW, your VIN is about 200 off our white, aero. I hope yours is performing as well as ours is.

Beagle


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

While at it not that you asked you can swipe and delete any past destinations. I made sure to do that with my loaner car when I turned it back in!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Beagle said:


> Obviously the Tesla nav. system memorizes your home address. However, we have moved. How do we get rid of the old address, and add the new one? This has me scratching my head.


it is like the family that moves across the country and their dog walks back to his old house.


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Melinda,
It is not just the dog - it is who follows it.


----------

